# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با Borland C++‎ Builder > سوال: دانلود جدیدترین ورژن بورلند

## rroona

سلام
میخواستم یکی از دوستان جدیدترین ورژن نرم افزار بورلند بلدر رو به همراه لینک دانلود معرفی کنه.

اگه ورژنهای دیگه رو هم داشتین لطفا معرفی کنید.

سریال نامبر هم داشته باشن 

خیلی ممنون

----------


## rroona

> سلام
> میخواستم یکی از دوستان جدیدترین ورژن نرم افزار بورلند بلدر رو به همراه لینک دانلود معرفی کنه.
> 
> اگه ورژنهای دیگه رو هم داشتین لطفا معرفی کنید.
> 
> سریال نامبر هم داشته باشن 
> 
> خیلی ممنون


دوستان زحمت نکشن
خودم بالاخره پس از دو روز تلاش پیدا کردم.

اینم لینک دانلود نسخه 6 بورلند بلدر C++‎‎‎


با پسوند rar و حدود 150MB هستش


جوینده یابنده است

----------


## vcldeveloper

لینک حذف شد؛ چون در این سایت ارسال لینک کرک ممنوع هست.

در ضمن، جدیدترین نسخه C++‎Builder نسخه 2010 هست. نسخه 6 دست کم مربوط به 10 سال پیش هست!

----------

